# Sub keeps bumping after radio volume is on 0



## ninty6 lincoln

I got one 12' MA Audio subs in my car and when I turn the volume on the radio down all the way the sub keeps bumping? Can anyone help me with this problem? From what I've heard it could be my RCA's ? Is this true ?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Apr 25 2010, 04:20 PM~17296962
> *I got one 12' MA Audio subs in my car and when I turn the volume on the radio down all the way the sub keeps bumping? Can anyone help me with this problem? From what I've heard it could be my RCA's ? Is this true ?
> *



could be your rca's are bad, they are ran on the same side as the power wire and or bad ground...if its a pioneer deck then its def. the rca's off the deck


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

:dunno: weird


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Apr 25 2010, 07:32 PM~17298361
> *could be your rca's are bad, they are ran on the same side as the power wire and or bad ground...if its a pioneer deck then its def. the rca's off the deck
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 

the RCA's are on the same side as the power! I'm assuming I should move them?? And yes it is a pioneer deck! So that means my radio isn't any good any more to use with bass?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

electrostatik feedbak. 
nevr run signal wires neer power wires.
i usualy run powr & pwr remote on drivr side, n remot bass cntrl & rca signal cabl onda pass side. but if u absolutly hav2 keep em onda same side, mak shur der nevr closr den 24''.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Apr 25 2010, 11:40 PM~17301921
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> the RCA's are on the same side as the power! I'm assuming I should move them?? And yes it is a pioneer deck! So that means my radio isn't any good any more to use with bass?
> *


Im not saying that your pioneer deck is no good im saying start with what is free and simple like moving the rca's to the opposite side of the car and run the power and remote on one side then run the rca's on the opposite side and then work on checking for bad grounds


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

the only thing about noise in the system from power wires being run with RCA's. is your using cheap rcas and power wire. i slways hear this bullshit argument and not once have i seperated them, i dont run expensive but i dont have cheap crap either and i have no noise in my system


----------



## brian84corvette

lets pin point this here right quick

origonal poster : = you say the subs keep bumping when volume level is on 0... exactly what does this mean.

1 - the sub will randomly hit a thump here and there
or
2 - the sub remains thumping with the beat of the song your playing in true form to the music and is playing acurately.

if #1 is your problem - then yes you are picking up feedback from your power wire. you could try running rca wires that are better insulated - and or you can also take your currently run rca wires out - and run them outside of the car away from everything and re plug them back in to test to see if you still get the random thump here and there from the subs. - also something to check is for "alternator wine" in your system. it will sound like some sort of static feedback thru your car audio system - and is directly related to engine rpm. rmp increases you will hear the noise rise up to higher pitch by a little bit.


if your problem is #2
then your car is huanted by ghost rca signals - and I cant help sorry.


----------



## pedroe80513s

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Apr 26 2010, 10:25 PM~17313774
> *lets pin point this here right quick
> 
> origonal poster : = you say the subs keep bumping when volume level is on 0...  exactly what does this mean.
> 
> 1 - the sub will randomly hit a thump here and there
> or
> 2 - the sub remains thumping with the beat of the song your playing in true form to the music and is playing acurately.
> 
> if #1 is your problem - then yes you are picking up feedback from your power wire.  you could try running rca wires that are better insulated - and or you can also take your currently run rca wires out - and run them outside of the car away from everything  and re plug them back in to test to see if you still get the random thump here and there from the subs.  -  also something to check is for "alternator wine"  in your system.  it will sound like some sort of static feedback thru your car audio system - and is directly related to engine rpm.  rmp increases you will hear the noise rise up to higher pitch by a little bit.
> if your problem is #2
> then your car is huanted by ghost rca signals - and I cant help sorry.
> *



HAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

RCA's could also be backwards...


----------



## chongo1

im goin haunted :thumbsup:


----------



## pedroe80513s

> _Originally posted by 8REGAL_LIMITED4_@Apr 27 2010, 05:44 PM~17322128
> *RCA's could also be backwards...
> *



THAT MATTERS??? :dunno:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4

> _Originally posted by pedroe80513s_@Apr 27 2010, 08:06 PM~17323093
> *THAT MATTERS??? :dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------

